# New Holland TD95D information



## lambotractor

Hello,
I'm not sure if I've posted in the right place but I need some information regarding tractors.
I'm a student, soon to become and engineer and I have to design and calculate the hydraulic wet disk brake for a 4x2 tractor. But before I do that I need to find some technical details about some models, details that I can't find anywhere on the internet.
So the similar models that I've chosen are New Holland TD95D, John Deere 6320, Massey Ferguson 4435, Case IH Farmall 90, Universal 800, Fendt 307ci, these are all 4x2 tractors with engines that produce 55-75 kw. 
Is anyone here that owns or has technical knowledge about one of these tractors?
The perfect model would be the New Holland TD95D but other tractors with the similar dimensions are also perfect.
I have to calculate where the geometrical center is and for that I need the following information:
- the weight of the tractor subassemblies ( engine, wheels with rims from the rear and front, hydraulic system, cabin, the chair from the cabin, the clutch, gearbox, the transmission ( central transmission, diff, final transmission), battery, the PTO with the shaft and diff) , the front axle, and the rear axle that includes the braking mechanism (with wet disks)....the values have to be real..or close to real so that added up will give 3500kg (that is about 7716.18 lbs).
- I am also interested in the maximum weight that the tractor can carry..I'm taking about the weight that the tractor can support (not the weight of a trailer)..something like a portable plow..the maximum weight of a portable plow that the tractor can carry.
Can anybody help me? I'm sorry if I made mistakes..I'm not a native english speaker...thanks in advance!


----------



## Argee

Hi lambotractor!! Sounds like an interesting and enjoyable career choice. HERE'S a good place to get started on finding the tractor specs. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## tcreeley

New Holland has their parts catalog online at their website for schematics etc.. I'm sure you'll find the other tractors as well at their manufacturer's sites.

http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::model_find


----------



## lambotractor

thanks for the answers...can anyone tell me the approximate diameter of a disc brake (from a hydraulic brake mechanism with wet disk brakes) of a tractor that weights around 3.5 tons ??


----------

